# rarsuit maker please help



## trisotter (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm looking for the site, or FA page of a maker who had an ad running here on fa. He makes Rar, or Rawr suits. Their fursuits with ferocious and beastly aspects. Please if anyone remembers this ad and the link to his site and FA page I would really appreciate it.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like ArtSlave. She makes badass monstery fursuits!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/artslave


----------



## PvtPuma (Sep 27, 2011)

I've never seen the ad, but my guess would be Mango Island Creations or Java Costumes.

Mango Island
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mangoislandcreations/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4890525/

Java Costumes
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/javacostumes/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3591591/


----------



## Deo (Sep 27, 2011)

It's ArtSlave who is the RARsuit maker. She's a god and a wonderful person.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 28, 2011)

Deo speaks the truth.


----------



## trisotter (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------

